# What is the Difference between Riccardia chamedryfolia and R. graeffei?



## dapellegrini

I would love to know the difference between the two - or are they both the same plant?

...and since I am in the Plant ID section, which one do I have here (ignore the moss growing in it)?


----------



## dapellegrini

bump!


----------



## Cavan Allen

I can't speak for everyone here, but the short answer from me is that I don't know. I'll look into it, but it may take a while to find an answer.


----------



## dapellegrini

Thanks. I also got a 2x3 grill of something similar out of the 2008 ADA 1st place winner from Hong Kong. It looks almost exactly like the photo I posted earlier - but he has it listed in the competition book as 'Pellia endiviifolia'

http://hosting.sleath.co.uk/bbs/accounts/liverworts/Pellia endiviifolia_DPT.pdf


----------

